
A Neural Model for Generating Natural Language Summaries of Program Subroutines - aloknnikhil
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.01954
======
aloknnikhil
If anyone was looking to try this out themselves, they have the
model/datasets/code here:

[https://s3.us-east-2.amazonaws.com/icse2018/index.html](https://s3.us-
east-2.amazonaws.com/icse2018/index.html)

